# Found some old chicken



## flash (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, anytime the wife heads out to visit family, I hit the freezer to look for some of the older items that need to be smoked. While digging around I found a cryovac whole fryer. Now this baby has to be at least a year old. Can't see any freezer burn. Safe or should I pitch it (which is the way I am leaning).


----------



## grill sgt (Dec 27, 2012)

I wouldn't toss it yet.  Frozen foods tend to stay a while longer when they are vacuum sealed.  My experience has been that vacuum sealed foods tend to last 6 months longer than regularly frozen foods.  For example, if you bought a chicken from the store that was simply sealed at the store in cellophane, then freezing it may give you about 4 - 6 weeks.  Take that same chicken and put it in a freezer bag and you get about 4 months.  Put it in a vacuum sealed bag and you get about 10 months.  Buy it already vacuum sealed and you get about 13 months.  Thaw it out and see what it smells and looks like.  If it looks or smells funny, toss it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 27, 2012)

It will be safe to eat but might be a little dry... I'd brine it, rub it and smoke it... or throw it in a pot and make chicken soup....   Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 27, 2012)

Soup.



~Martin


----------

